# Frogs, tadpoles, and enclosures



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

Sup guys, thought I'd share some pictures of our collection! 😀

First up, the leucomelas enclosure:








It's an 18x18x24 with 2.1 leucomelas








Here's the dad carrying some tadpoles on his back:








The first clutch we discovered:








Here's a little froglet that we received as a tadpole:









Next up: ranitomeya imitator








There are four of them here, and there is at least one producing pair. Here's the father carrying a tad:









Now it's time for some vents!








We've got four of them in here, at least one male for sure









And last but not least, epipidobates anthonyi








We have four males and one unknown. With our luck it's probably another male, but whatever. We'll eventually cut it down to a 2.1though 









Hope you enjoyed! Thanks for reading!


----------



## Frog Town (Oct 8, 2013)

Nice tanks. I have the same Leuc set-up; 2:1 in a 18x18x24.

What is the name of that stringy plant directly in the middle of the Imitator tank?


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

Frog Town said:


> Nice tanks. I have the same Leuc set-up; 2:1 in a 18x18x24.
> 
> What is the name of that stringy plant directly in the middle of the Imitator tank?


Thanks! The plant right in the middle on the branches is java moss. I just took some and placed it on the wood, and within a couple weeks it just started to grow straight up.


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

UPDATE: We got these guys as well:







Dendrobates Tinctorius "Black Saul"


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Very nice tanks and frogs!


----------



## Otter (Aug 31, 2014)

Nice looking tanks frogs look nice and happy.


----------



## brosta (Oct 25, 2011)

Nice tanks! I really like your imitator tank and I bet they do too!


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

Here's a new pic of our froglet. Out of water on Sep.15:









Edit: sorry about the quality the glass was really foggy


----------



## Frog Town (Oct 8, 2013)

brendan0923 said:


> Thanks! The plant right in the middle on the branches is java moss. I just took some and placed it on the wood, and within a couple weeks it just started to grow straight up.


Thank you for that great idea. I would never have thought of trying that.


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

Frog Town said:


> Thank you for that great idea. I would never have thought of trying that.


No problem!


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

one of our developing leucomelas tadpoles!


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

New addition: 3 oophaga pumilio bastimentos from a 2014 import. Really cool frogs!


More pics on the way


----------



## PikesPeak212 (Nov 21, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

Here's the bastimentos male


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

Imitator froglet


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

Some new pics


----------



## Drewbacca (Apr 5, 2014)

I really love your basti's and black sauls. Those Leucs have a beautiful orange to them as well! Great looking setups! 👍!!!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

brendan0923 said:


> Here's the bastimentos male


This pic is really gorgeous!


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks! And here are some pics of the new Black Saul build we've been working on:


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I really like the idea of drilling glass tank for a low ventilation. I would do the same, if I had an aquarium with untempered glasses. Your background is similar to the most of my backgrounds, with cork incorporated in the GS. It looks to me very natural.
We have the same ideas. I really like.


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

Found a surprise froglet in my leuc tank...guess I missed one!


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

That's a great pic.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

brendan0923 said:


> Found a surprise froglet in my leuc tank...guess I missed one!


This is the thing I love the most in this hobby! Congrats


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey everyone, thought I'd post an update on all of our tanks for those of you who are interested: 

First, the leucomelas:
These guys are still doing great, breeding like crazy, though they have slowed down since they first started. Here's an updated pic of them in their enclosure, as well as the infinite number of babies they've had! Their tank is somewhat overgrown, but it's not too bad yet. The ivy is really starting to take off though, so we will see...


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

Next, the imitators and amazonicas:
The imitators are doing great and still actively breeding. Still not quite sure what the exact ratio of males:females is, but I'm guessing it to be 2.2. The only problem, however, is I'm not exactly sure how many tadpoles/froglets they have in there, so I guess I'll have to do a sweep at some point. Our amazonicas are 1.3 and they are breeding as well. We've got one tadpole so far in a cup outside the viv, and one in the bromiliad (that I know of) plus a clutch of eggs I just discovered today.

EDIT: First pic is imitator enclosure, and the pics with the pink brom is the amazonica tank


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

Got another imitator pic btw:








(Sorry, original pic got messed up)


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

Next up: Black Sauls
We just finished rebuiding their enclosure, and here they are enjoying it:
























We are not quite sure of the sex, but I'm guessing it's a pair. But these guys are awesome; extremely bold frogs and they eat like pigs!

Santa Isabels: 
Their tank is completely insane; honestly all of our enclosures need a trim:






But oddly enough, we thought that we had 5 males when we actually have a 4.1 group. We discovered this when we realized that our entire water feature is filled with tadpoles!

Lastly, Bastimentos:

Unfortunately, one of our Bastimentos is sick with some sort of infection of the skin.






We have been in contact with a vet and the frog is currently undergoing treatment. Our other two have been quarantined and are being monitored.

That's it! Sorry about the multiple posts, but the formatting on the original post got messed up so I had to split it up like this.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

brendan0923 said:


> one of our developing leucomelas tadpoles!


Wow, that's a great shot. You can like, see the muscles in the tail.


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

rigel10 said:


> This is the thing I love the most in this hobby! Congrats


Thanks! And I agree, seeing a new froglet in the tank is a super exciting thing to discover! I especially enjoy watching them carry tads to bromeliads!


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

The Santa Isabels are breeding like rabbits!


----------



## Dawna (Jan 18, 2015)

brendan0923 said:


> View attachment 157809
> The Santa Isabels are breeding like rabbits!


What a great pic of a the Santa Isabel's! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

Got a cool pic of one of the imitators. I'm assuming this is the male.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Very nice collection and pics!


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

Thought I would share some pics of our juvenile orange terribilis and some tadpoles:


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

Some other pics that I thought were cool:







(I'm assuming this is a male imitator)







Sorry this one's through the glass.


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

brendan0923 said:


> Some other pics that I thought were cool:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What kind of frog is that? the imitator. 


Loading bowls and building vivs! Braaap!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

Mohlerbear said:


> What kind of frog is that? the imitator.
> 
> 
> Loading bowls and building vivs! Braaap!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is a Ranitomeya imitator 'standard' or 'nominal'


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks man


Loading bowls and building vivs! Braaap!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

Mohlerbear said:


> Thanks man
> 
> 
> Loading bowls and building vivs! Braaap!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem!


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

Got some more pics!







Ranitomeya amazonica














Dendrobates tonctorius 'Black Saul'...I'm really loving these guys!














Dendrobates leucomelas







And an amazonica tadpole in a bromeliad!


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

I'll throw in a pic of the Orange Terribilis too...


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

MORE PICS







One of our new oophaga pumilio 'bastimentos'







Male dendrobates leucomelas







Dendrobates tinctorious 'black saul'







phyllobates terribilis 'orange' froglets

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

Here's a ranitomeya amazonica tadpole:







So far, we have been unsuccessful in raising one of these into froglets, but hopefully we'll have better luck with this guy.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

Few new photos from the frog room.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Great pictures! It seems to me you have some new addition! Congrats


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

Azureus tads we got from a friend, plus other pics














Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrisc147 (Jun 11, 2015)

I love the imitator viv!


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

Chrisc147 said:


> I love the imitator viv!


Thanks! That one might be my favorite as well. It's a toss-up between the Black Saul tank and the Imitator tank. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## k5MOW (Jun 19, 2015)

Very nice vivarium's and frogs. 

Roger


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

Even more pics







Oophaga pumilio 'bastimentos'














Dendrobates leucomelas







The leucs are at it again!

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

Thought I'd post my non-dart frog species as well! 







Male veiled chameleon







Female green anole







Male crested gecko







Juevenile leopard gecko 'mack snow'







One of my two rough green tree snakes







Female albino leopard gecko







Male white's tree frog







3 moon jellyfish


Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

I also have a cat and a betta. I have a lot of animals.







betta







Timothy

Alright I'll go back to posting dart frogs now. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Odd jellyfish! It must be difficult to breed them!


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

rigel10 said:


> Odd jellyfish! It must be difficult to breed them!


I have not attempted to breed them (mostly because I don't know anybody besides aquariums and marine biologists that will buy them) but yes you do need to design a specific system to be able to breed to sustain their strange life cycle! They are super cool though!

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

Thought I'd throw some more pics up here. Terribilis:








Imitators:








Leucomelas:








Bastimentos:








And our first azureus (finally):










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

Clutch laid by our breeding Bastimentos trio. Fingers crossed we get some healthy froglets out of this one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

